
This Sharia Compliant Cryptocurrency Is Backed by Gold and 8 Fiats - bhalina
https://blocklr.com/news/sharia-compliant-cryptocurrency-backed-gold-fiat/
======
elliekelly
I give them 6 months before the SEC comes after them. Their website is a case
study of how not to advertise securities/investments to the public:
[https://www.x8currency.com/](https://www.x8currency.com/)

